# Verzauberung skillen



## Flash Shock (6. Januar 2008)

Moin!
Ich komm schnell zum Punkt,...
Aktueller Stand: 
-70er Magier
-Nicht geskillte Verzauberkunst (Momentan Skill 235)

Daher ich Verzauberung nicht während dem lvl gepflegt habe muss ich jetzt nach skillen, nur wie ist die Frage!
1. Soll ich mir die Gegenstände mit Schneidern herstellen...
2. Die Gegenstände im Auktionshaus kaufen...
Mit welcher Methode soll ich es versuchen, ohne dass ich viel Gold ausgebe und schnell an mein Ziel komme (Skill 275)?

Grüße Flash Shock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matic (6. Januar 2008)

Magier ist eine starke Klasse um Instanzen zu clearen also wäre mein Vorschlag einfach ein paar Instanzen durch zu machen (für Skill 235 ist, denke ich mal, Zul'Farrak, Maraudon etc gut). Hier und da bekommst du dann auch noch Stoffe und kannst dir somit auch Gegenstände schneidern.
Außerdem: ist dein Ziel wirklich 275/375 oder 375/375?

Gruß,


----------



## Flash Shock (6. Januar 2008)

Naja, dann mach ich dass so!
Ist wohl die einfachste und billigste Lösung....
Und mein Ziel ist 275, dass ich meine Seltenen bis epics gegenständen inner  bank entzaubern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arstiuri (6. Januar 2008)

http://www.world-of-warcraft-tipps.de/guid...uide-1-375.html


wenn ich mich recht erinnere habe ich in dem lvl bereich viel runenstoff zeuch (also gürtel hauptsächlich) hergestellt und entzaubert. das war immer günstiger als den kram im ah zu kaufen. oder natürlich mal im handelschannel fragen wer gerade schneidern skillt - da hab ich häufig recht billig grosse massen an items erstanden.

grüsse und viel erfolg


----------



## gyspoxxx (6. Januar 2008)

einfach ein paar guides durchblättern ich kenn da eine gute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flash Shock (6. Januar 2008)

Nice, danke an alle antworten!

Thema kann geschlossen werden. thx =D


----------



## iche2 (11. Januar 2008)

kennt jemand nen skill guide auf Deutsch? Wenn ja pls mal hir rein posten...


----------

